# Finding out which collection an item came from



## Isabelle (Jan 12, 2016)

Hello Specktrites!

I am planning to sell some of my collection, but I wanted to put what collection they were on the listing. Is there anywhere I can find out which item came from which collection? I tried searching here, but some of them have quite generic names, so I got 4 pages about other collections. For example, I have the lipstick "Goddess", which has the aqua ring around the lipstick, but I can't for the life of me remember which collection it was!

Thanks for any help,

Isabelle


----------



## MsKb (Jan 12, 2016)

maybe you can tke a picture of each item and google search images using your picture to search for similar images. hope that helps


----------



## Isabelle (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks, MsKb, it just occurred to me (well, I was talking to someone who was looking up swatches) that most of the info was on Temptalia. D'oh! It never occurred to me to look there!

think I will be having a fun couple of weeks trying to catalogue all my stuff and figure out where it's from 

thanks for the help!

isabelle


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Mar 1, 2016)

Lure/Baited/Hooked had an opalescent Aqua packaging.


----------



## pruney1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Feel free to message me or friend me on facebook if you need help in sorting out the collections!


----------



## pruney1 (Mar 9, 2016)

OMG a mac toaster or waffleiron would be a huge best seller


----------

